# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Niagara Falls NY. Niagara Falls Canada.

## JEK

Went to a funeral of a colleague and friend's mother on the New York side this weekend and after the 5 course post-funeral luncheon at Como's (Sinatra hung out there is a different age) we ventured out to see the Falls.  First the US side to feel the roar and then the Canadian side to really see and feel the Falls.  The US side is dirty and gritty and cheap with tee shirt stands; sticky with spilled cokes.  Cross the Rainbow Bridge and all the beauty of London's Hyde Park emerges.  We had a bite and waited for darkness to descend on the gorge and were rewarded with the wonderful light show. One of the most underrated natural wonders in North America.

----------


## tim

Amazing photo, mon ami!

----------


## phil62

Stunning shot, big guy! A

----------


## JEK

From earlier in the day . . . rainbows are a daily occurrence.

----------


## phil62

Wow and then wow again. A

----------


## JEK

My whole collection from yesterday: http://gallery.me.com/gnik#100913

----------


## andynap

Whenever we go to Toronto I make sure I go the way we can see some of the falls. Niagara-On-The-Lake is a lovely Canadian artsy town that deserves a nite or 2 stay over. My sister used to have at least 2 antique shows a year there.

----------


## lloyd

Niagara-on-the Lake is Canada's prettiest town,and surrounded by some of the best wineries in the world ( Lake Erie/Lake Ont micro climate), plus it hosts the Shaw Festival, one of the major NA annual drama festivals. We LOVE our US tourists each summer !!

----------


## Petri

I recently got our Canada trip photos (years ago) into Aperture.  Enjoyed the Ontario region a lot, a few bottles of wine still left from the trip but the sparking ice wine never lasts ;-)

Now that you've enjoyed Niagara, next step is Iguazu Falls and swimming in the Devil's Pool at Victoria Falls.  The latter was pretty cool experience.  http://www.tongabezi.com/ for accommodation to get a bit of right feeling.

----------


## JEK

> We LOVE our US tourists each summer !!



Not so many bargains this year . . . easier on the cashiers :)

----------


## MIke R

> We LOVE our US tourists each summer !!




Sadly the feeling is not very mutual  ......they don't tip!!!
My deckhands get very upset with them over that....you spend a whole trip helping them and their kids...and they walk off the boat and all my guys get are a smile....

----------


## JEK

Must be in the water up there . . .

----------


## GayleR

Come back and visit us in Toronto. And for anyone coming to Toronto this weekend, don't miss the Salsa on St Clair street festival, hands down one of the best events of the summer. 
http://bit.ly/9gcEGB

----------


## tim

Gayle,

Mon amie, super new avatar!

----------


## GayleR

Thanks Tim! Bisous!

----------


## GramChop

wowzer, pops.....how did i miss this post?  beautiful photographs!!!

----------

